# Sparrows Waiting Thread!



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Its still a little early but oh well lol. She is due the 16th of January 2022.

Sparrow is 54 days away from her due date! Im very excited to see this gals babies! She is Nigerian Pygmy and a great little milker.

Ill have to get some some pics tomorrow!

Got these probably a week ago!

























Here is the buck she is bred to. Gizmo is unregistered Nigerian.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Heres a better body pic of Sparrow.









And pics (for your reference) of the buckling Sparrow and Gizmo had beggening of 2021


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh how exciting!! That little boy sure is cute🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, she already needs a wide load sign! Is this her second freshening?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe twins? Hmmmmm? 2 cute bucklings?????🥰😘


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll guess triples, based on how big she is!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Definitely triplets! 2 boys and a girl. Super excited to see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh how exciting!! That little boy sure is cute🥰


Lil Griffin was a cutie😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, she already needs a wide load sign! Is this her second freshening?


She does need one lol..... And is it will be! Im super excited to see her udder this time!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Maybe twins? Hmmmmm? 2 cute bucklings?????🥰😘


NOOOOOO I NEED DOELINGS😂😂😂😂!!!! But ill taje what I get lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’ll guess triples, based on how big she is!


Trips would be very nice! Considering she is a triplet herself!!


Kaitlyn said:


> Definitely triplets! 2 boys and a girl. Super excited to see!


Now I want trips lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay here. I had to go to the goat pen and took a pic of Sparrows belly! Sorry its a bad pic. Also, her belly looks so small here lol. I promise she is bigger then she looks here!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so ever since I posted this thread ive just not been paying attention to the girls bellys or their udders. Well, tonight I seen that Sparrow has A UDDER BUMP!!!!!! It's sooooooo CUTE!😍. Its so tiny and adorable! I dont have pics but I can get some tomorrow! Im so excited!😍😍😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay so ever since I posted this thread ive just not been paying attention to the girls bellys or their udders. Well, tonight I seen that Sparrow has A UDDER BUMP!!!!!! It's sooooooo CUTE!😍. Its so tiny and adorable! I dont have pics but I can get some tomorrow! Im so excited!😍😍😍😍


Okay! Here the pic😍 and a couple more hehe lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. I say twin doelings


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Aw. I say twin doelings


Owwwww that would be nice!!!😍


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Twins! One of each


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Twins! One of each


Ill take it! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Twins.


YES PLZ!! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrow is being such a bully LOL. She has to make everyone get out of her way LOL.. She got a bigo belly lol. Sorry I dont have any new pics..


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no Sparrow... no no no no bullying


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Oh no Sparrow... no no no no bullying


She is such a bully all the time LOL. She is the herd queens right hand dam lol....


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is such a bully all the time LOL. She is the herd queens right hand dam lol....


My Fern had to be put by herself yesterday because she was being a bully and I don't want her stressed out. She's so happy now that she has the hay all to herself lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> My Fern had to be put by herself yesterday because she was being a bully and I don't want her stressed out. She's so happy now that she has the hay all to herself lol.


Omg.....these prego girls are so frustrating!!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How Sparrow doing?
Mrs Fern is so over being pregnant


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> How Sparrow doing?
> Mrs Fern is so over being pregnant


She is doung good..... Shes really feeling it today though lol...she is over having a huge belly LOL.

All of my girls are like, "why cant this be over already!!😭" 😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll get some pics tomorrow evening of big mama.......😳 I'm definitely thinking twins. Sorry...no pics but I promise tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

36 more days to go @Dandy Hill Farm !!!!!!!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh, my she is too stinking cute! 
I LOVE her name! 
I can't wait to see her new babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Oh, my she is too stinking cute!
> I LOVE her name!
> I can't wait to see her new babies!


Thank you!😁. Me too!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How's she doing?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> How's she doing?


Shes great!......very miserable though. Her baby has been very active and kicking a lot. Her udder has grown quite a bit and I have shaved it. Ill probably shave it again right before the 16th of Jan.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Today we are exactly 3 weeks from her due date!!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh man that's not even that long to wait! 😱🤯🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh man that's not even that long to wait! 😱🤯🤩


I know right!?!?!?!??!?!?!?😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well only 15 days to go till the hostages are released!! Babies have dropped. I'm gonna shave her udder and belly again and trim more hair on her tail/back legs and get her all ready for her to meet her kids : )


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Aw. I say twin doelings


I hope your right...... Not long till we find out LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh man that's not even that long to wait! 😱🤯🤩


15 days!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wait a second....how did I miss this thread?!?!? You even tagged me in it!! Sorry Sparrow! Just know I was _not_ purposely ignoring the diary of your pregnancy!! 🙃 

Can't wait to see her hostage(s)!! She sure has dropped a ton! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wait a second....how did I miss this thread?!?!? You even tagged me in it!! Sorry Sparrow! Just know I was _not_ purposely ignoring the diary of your pregnancy!! 🙃
> 
> Can't wait to see her hostage(s)!! She sure has dropped a ton! 😁


How did you? Lol. She has dropped a lot! Just compare pics and you will see exactly how much..😳😳

She is so miserable right now and not even bullying anyone anymore lol....


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You know what I just realized? I calculated Bella's due date by 150 days, but last year she actually went on day 147, so Sparrow and Bella could be due on the same day! 😱


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> You know what I just realized? I calculated Bella's due date by 150 days, but last year she actually went on day 147, so Sparrow and Bella could be due on the same day! 😱


Ohhhh that'd be cool!!!!🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh yay! Lots of babies coming soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh yay! Lots of babies coming soon!


I hope so😍😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

15 days left, wow! So close! We have 20 days left til our next and I'm itching again for more babies hahahaha.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> 15 days left, wow! So close! We have 20 days left til our next and I'm itching again for more babies hahahaha.


14 days now😍. I can't wait to see ladybugs babies😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Just 12 more days!!! I'm very excited! My friend and her boyfriend wants to come watch and experience a kidding so their gonna be here for Sparrows kidding. Sparrows not really been doing anything but eating lol. Her udder has grown some since last night so that's cute! She is miserable as always, ready for this all to be over! I can't wait to milk this girl again, her milk is sooo creamy and smooth!

Cold pics from yesterday🥶🥶


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close! I would hate to have someone over to watch a kidding. With my luck, the doe would keep everyone up till 5 am, wait till everyone fell asleep in the barn, then have the babies.😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> So close! I would hate to have someone over to watch a kidding. With my luck, the doe would keep everyone up till 5 am, wait till everyone fell asleep in the barn, then have the babies.😆


Lol, I warned her and her boyfriend. They said it's okay lol. ..... We shall see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Just a reminder of what Sparrow first kid Griffin looked like! For your reference lol... Plus love showing pics of him lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

That is the absolute perfect name! He looks such like a Griffin! He’s a mini me for sure!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> That is the absolute perfect name! He looks such like a Griffin! He’s a mini me for sure!


Definitely a mini me!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a cutie🥰 I see mom's bold eyebrows came through there. I love it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> What a cutie🥰 I see mom's bold eyebrows came through there. I love it!


Ha me too😁😁


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oooh what a little cutie-pie. I love that little white stripe on his side. I wonder what her kids will look like this time! 😃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oooh what a little cutie-pie. I love that little white stripe on his side. I wonder what her kids will look like this time! 😃


Me too! I'm thinking something white this time round. But idk lol ....


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

If you can upload a pic to see how she looks now😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> If you can upload a pic to see how she looks now😍


I will! I have to eat then I'm going to go check on everyone then I can get pics of her!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> If you can upload a pic to see how she looks now😍


@mark.b.matar Wait, were you talking about Sparrow Or Griffin?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm gonna start locking Sparrow up the 9 at night!! Then I'll be on baby watch🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩😍😍😍😍😍.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics of my Jiggly mama!
I got these earlier!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You're almost there Sparrow!! Pretty soon you can be done carrying around your kids and all of us at TGS can "ooo" and "ahh" over them! It's a win-win situation! 😁

Just curious, do you have a picture of Sparrow's udder (full) from last year? I'm really interested to see what all your girls' udders will look like when full!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're almost there Sparrow!! Pretty soon you can be done carrying around your kids and all of us at TGS can "ooo" and "ahh" over them! It's a win-win situation! 😁
> 
> Just curious, do you have a picture of Sparrow's udder (full) from last year? I'm really interested to see what all your girls' udders will look like when full!


Ooo indeed LOL🤩.

Unfortunately I do not.....BUT you WILL get lots of udder pics from this kidding!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics from this morning! Her udder actually has colostrum in it now. I feel like her belly is lower today..... Maybe it's just me?🤔 I know she was fuzzed up but still ...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Pics from this morning! Her udder actually has colostrum in it now. I feel like her belly is lower today..... Maybe it's just me?🤔 I know she was fuzzed up but still ...
> View attachment 219216
> 
> View attachment 219215
> ...


Hey yes it is! Just look at those sunken hips!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Her belly does look lower!! And her udder is fuller!! Babies are a comin'!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Her belly does look lower!! And her udder is fuller!! Babies are a comin'!! 😍


So I'm not going crazy, Lol!!! Ughhhhh I'm super excited!!!!!🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yep, definitely looks lower to me! Can’t wait for the hostages!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yep, definitely looks lower to me! Can’t wait for the hostages!


Yay!!!! I'm NOT crazy!!!!!🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Not real good pics.... I'll get better ones in a bit when I do my night feeding. This was from this freezing morning lol.
Look at that behind view of her belly! 😍..... Also, don't mind Scarlett photo bombing lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting big! What is your guess for her?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Getting big! What is your guess for her?


I honestly don't know.... I'm hoping two, but..... Unfortunately my brain is telling me one🤔


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I honestly don't know.... I'm hoping two, but..... Unfortunately my brain is telling me one🤔


Never mind I take that back lol... She is a lot bigger then last year so definitely twins.... I hope lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrows babie(s) sure are active today! She is being so sassy today and trying to kick butt lol...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. 👍😊


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

Amazing😍😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe her babies are trying to kick butt too! 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Looking good. 👍😊


Thanks!


mark.b.matar said:


> Amazing😍😍


Yes!😁😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Maybe her babies are trying to kick butt too! 😆


Maybe🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How's mama doing?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> How's mama doing?


Sparrow is doing good. I just started putting her up at night last night so I'm now on ligament and kid watch!!! We in the go zone!!!🤩. Today is day 145 so she could go any day. Last night she was standing kinda posty but I'm pretty sure she won't go before the 11th. We'll see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll get pics in a bit. I'm about to go out to check on everyone, It's been pooring rain all day!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So close! I can't wait for babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> So close! I can't wait for babies!


I can't wait either!!!🤩


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Can't wait to see babies!


Me eitherrrrr🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so it's a bad storm right now and I didn't have time to get pics but, Sparrow has definitely filled more over night. I let her out of the stall and my sister said, "wow!😳". I didn't know what she meant by that until I felt and looked at her udder lol. Ligs are squishy but definitely not going anywhere today lol. I still think she'll wait to have em on her due date, but we shall see lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Sparrows udder is pretty tight now, Her ligs are there but hard to find. She doesn't really want to eat but she is. She is standing around bleating cute little bleats, her pooch is VERY loose. I don't _think_ she is in the beginning of labor BUT, She is VERY uncomfortable. I'll get pics when I go out to check on them all again in about an hour.

Edit- the 16th is her due date but now I'm questioning if she'll wait that long...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @MellonFriend @Rancho Draco @double j @TripleShareNubians just keeping y'all up to speed😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh babies!!!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think Sparrow and Bella are neck and neck for who will kid first! I'm giving the edge to Sparrow though. So exciting!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh boy!! Things are getting real. Sounds like Sparrow's going to release her hostage(s) very soon! 😍

Ok, @Lil Boogie, I want you to make your final guess on what you think she'll have. I'll guess buck/doe twins! 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think Sparrow and Bella are neck and neck for who will kid first! I'm giving the edge to Sparrow though. So exciting!!!!


Ha they are🤪. I don't know if she's trying to fool me or not! She is very talkative and standing around, making me thing she's close!🙃, But I really just don't know🙃🙃. We shall see what happens!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh boy!! Things are getting real. Sounds like Sparrow's going to release her hostage(s) very soon! 😍
> 
> Ok, @Lil Boogie, I want you to make your final guess on what you think she'll have. I'll guess buck/doe twins! 😁


It does!!!😍.

I honestly hope for buck doe twins but, I kinda think she'll have one....... I HOPE I'm wrong BUT I'll take whatever as long as it's healthy!😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I got pics earlier! Would have posted them sooner but I got busy doing other things lol.

Here she is right before feeding tonight. I'm gonna go back out at about 11-12 and check in her. I'll update y'all then!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@TripleShareNubians here's my doe whom is due first.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my goodness that little udder is too cute! How big was her udder last freshening?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh my goodness that little udder is too cute! How big was her udder last freshening?


It is!😍. And her udder as a FF was smaller then her udder is now and this is just her pre udder🤩! But she was milking right at 3 cups a day. Sooo we shall see how it looks after she has her babies, And see how much she milks!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

You forgot to pin me, I care too lol!  When is she do again? (Sorry I’m terrible with dates) Her udder definitely looks tighter than the last photos you posted!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> You forgot to pin me, I care too lol!  When is she do again? (Sorry I’m terrible with dates) Her udder definitely looks tighter than the last photos you posted!


Im sorry lol! I knew I don't someone!! She is due the 16th 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Happy kidding!!


Thanks!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Im sorry lol! I knew I don't someone!! She is due the 16th


No problem


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> She looks good.


Thanks toth!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay sorry for the late update but, nothing more is going on with her. I put her up in her stall and will check on her about 8 in the morning. Good night people -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We _might _be In early labor. When I go to check Sparrows ligs she ALWAYS fights me. This morning she didn't do anything, she let me feel them without having to hold her. I couldn't find them but I'm betting they are still there. Her rear is so jiggly and loose when she runs it's like a bouncy Castle lol.......

Her udder has filled a little more and she yawned a couple times while I was there. She also streached once, too. She could just be very uncomfortable and not in early labor, but Idk at this point I'm gonna play it safe and keep a close eye on her and check on her a lot. I did let her out of the stall so she could get some sunshine. Also, she is really quiet today so that is VERY suspicious considering she is one of the loudest goats I have. And she is sniffing of hay but not really eating a lot. Seems to want to hang out with Scarlett, which she hates! Very weird 🤔... She's definitely read the doe code..








I know what your thinking.... I STILL haven't brushed Cupcakes hair..... I know it looks bad, but I'll brush it one day lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh exciting! I'm so ready to see her babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Getting close!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Oh exciting! I'm so ready to see her babies!


Haahaa me too🤩🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Getting close!!!


Indeed!🤩
Forgot to ping you, @Goatastic43 LOL😆. Now you can't say I didn't tell you lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh goodie! I was looking at pictures of Sugar's 2021 kids (very bad idea) and now I got a horrible baby goat fever! Please hurry up, Sparrow!! I'm dying to see babies over here!! 🥺


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh goodie! I was looking at pictures of Sugar's 2021 kids (very bad idea) and now I got a horrible baby goat fever! Please hurry up, Sparrow!! I'm dying to see babies over here!! 🥺


That was a bad idea LOL. I definitely think we could have babies tonight BUT, she might be fooling us lol. I definitely KNOW I didn't feel her ligs, but that doesn't mean they aren't there. She's kinda a chunky doe lol. 5 more days till her due date, we'll see if she holds out that long!🙄


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh goodie! I was looking at pictures of Sugar's 2021 kids (very bad idea) and now I got a horrible baby goat fever! Please hurry up, Sparrow!! I'm dying to see babies over here!! 🥺


I did the same thing a few days ago when I was looking for a pregnancy picture of Brownie. I went scrolling through all kinds of baby pictures and now the fever is sky high lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I did the same thing a few days ago when I was looking for a pregnancy picture of Brownie. I went scrolling through all kinds of baby pictures and now the fever is sky high lol


Haha it be like that😆.

Here, these will tide you over lol




  








0923201806a.jpg




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 25, 2021












  








0924201349c.jpg




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 25, 2021














  








Champ




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021












  








Vivian




__
Lil Boogie


__
Mar 31, 2021


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I'm at the goat pen with Sparrow. She keeps looking back and holding her tail off to the side like she's in pain. Keeps putting her ears back too and wants to go lay down in the barn.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Now she's licking the walls and doing this weird poss. Her right lig is gone and the left is barely there. I'm thinking babies tomorrow? Idk lol.. Today is day 148.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm @Goatastic43 @Rancho Draco we be gettin closer for sure!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, she is so going to kid tomorrow if she doesn't tonight! I'm positive. I think.....

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh, she is so going to kid tomorrow if she doesn't tonight! I'm positive. I think.....
> 
> Good luck! I hope all goes well!


Lol, on one hand I hope your right, but I wouldn't be mad if she wanted to wait for a couple more days🤪🤪. But when she's ready, I'm ready. Thanks🙃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh, she is so going to kid tomorrow if she doesn't tonight! I'm positive. I think.....
> 
> Good luck! I hope all goes well!


She is loose as a goose... When she walks, she opens up. I'm just waiting for her to loose her other lig. Then, it's game on lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I went ahead and did a better shave on Sparrow as well.

This was her udder before,








Here's after I cleaned it up a Lil with my handy dandy battery powered shaver lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Come on, Sparrow! Please hurry up. I don't think your back end can get any looser! 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I went ahead and did a better shave on Sparrow as well.
> 
> This was her udder before,
> View attachment 219730
> ...


Looks like her udder could still fill a bit. Especially in her teats. Was her udder super tight and shiny before she kidded last year?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! Sounds like a baby check night! How's the weather?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice udder! 
I think she will keep you on your toes for a few more days. Maybe. 😛


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Looks like her udder could still fill a bit. Especially in her teats. Was her udder super tight and shiny before she kidded last year?


Her udder filled way more after she kidded. So I'm not expecting it to fill much more before she does this time round.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! Sounds like a baby check night! How's the weather?


Oh trust me it is! Me and my sister are actually about to walk over and check on her. It's about 29F out so not too bad. It's gonna be beautiful all week! Except for Saturday and Sunday 🙃


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was hoping I would come home from my errands today and see that she kidded, but I see she's still holding out on us! Come on Sparrow! You can do it! 😃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I was hoping I would come home from my errands today and see that she kidded, but I see she's still holding out on us! Come on Sparrow! You can do it! 😃


She is! She is a bugger lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Update. She is still acting like she was earlier minus the weird poss, I'm thinking tomorrow or the next day. She still has her left lig so we shall see how much longer she can hold on to em. I'm gonna go feed Garnet, Spinky, Oakley, Betsy, Nova and Mocha. After my parents get back in an hour or so, we will check on her 1 more time tonight then early in the morning. I'll tell ya how she's doing when we check on her again 🙃


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics I got earlier


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awwwe look at that little udder


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh sounds like she’s getting close!! Any updates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

@Lil Boogie, anything changing?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Do we have babies??


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How's mama?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, since she's not answering and not on I bet she's getting kids.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Well, since she's not answering and not on I bet she's getting kids.


I hope your right!


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

I bet we’ve almost got babies 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm


Lol. I keep refreshing thinking I may miss it.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

double j said:


> Lol. I keep refreshing thinking I may miss it.


Me too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We have a baby girl♥


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh!!! She’s beautiful 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yayayayyaayayayayayayay!!
She’s so cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Awweee


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Is her father Gizmo or Wally? She kinda looks like Gizmo!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah! I guess if you're going to get a single it's a good thing it's a girl. great color too


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wooohoooo!!! Congratulations! Don't say I didn't tell you she would kid today. 😋 She is a total DOLL! 😍 Name? Do you know if she's a keeper yet?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! She is adorable! She looks like her daddy but with a fancy belt! I can't believe she only had a single in there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Is her father Gizmo or Wally? She kinda looks like Gizmo!


Gizmo!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wooohoooo!!! Congratulations! Don't say I didn't tell you she would kid today. 😋 She is a total DOLL! 😍 Name? Do you know if she's a keeper yet?


Haha you did! Don't have a name yet. I don't think I'll be keeping her, she's cute though 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! She is adorable! She looks like her daddy but with a fancy belt! I can't believe she only had a single in there.


She does! I kinda thought she would only have one for some reason. I'm just happy it's a girl lol😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratulations! I'm surprised she only had one in there! She's cute enough for two though! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Yeah! I guess if you're going to get a single it's a good thing it's a girl. great color too


Ture! She is adorable!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Did she have a long delivery? I think I’ve checked my phone 50 times waiting in suspense


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Congratulations! I'm surprised she only had one in there! She's cute enough for two though! 😍


True! She's so adorable ain't she??!!!😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Did she have a long delivery? I think I’ve checked my phone 50 times waiting in suspense


We literally just went to check on Sparrow and she had already kidded and was cleaning up the kid


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> We literally just went to check on Sparrow and she had already kidded and was cleaning up the kid


After all you're watching and waiting. so the doe code


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics of the little lady!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My sister called my grandma and a few minutes later she got my aunt to bring her down to see the baby lol. She has been waiting ever since she heard the girls were bred for them to have their babies! She always come down to see all the kids and our new additions 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awwww, look at that sweet face!! Love her white tail tip! 💕


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's so cute. Congrats


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awwww, look at that sweet face!! Love her white tail tip! 💕


I know right? Love her so much! I love her, but she'll probably not stay😉. If I don't keep her I'll be selling her as a bottle baby. She's such a bugger! She refuses to eat off of Sparrow right teat!! What's weird is that Sparrow first baby did the SAME thing!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Aww Congratulations!!!
What a cutie pie!!
I love the pictures!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> She's so cute. Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> 🥰 Aww Congratulations!!!
> What a cutie pie!!
> I love the pictures!!


Thanks!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations!!! She is such a beautiful little baby


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So sweet! ️


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> More pics of the little lady!
> View attachment 219812
> 
> View attachment 219813
> ...


That face though!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> Congratulations!!! She is such a beautiful little baby


Thank you!


Goatastic43 said:


> So sweet! ️


She really is!😍


iron.mountain.creek.farm said:


> That face though!


I know right? Lol❤


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> We have a baby girl️
> View attachment 219801
> 
> View attachment 219799
> ...


🥰she is adorable! Love the colors!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> 🥰she is adorable! Love the colors!


Oh me too!!😍😍😍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

What a cutie!! Congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> What a cutie!! Congrats.


Thank you! I'm very pleased with her, although I would have loved two. But im Happy with her!😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sparrow and her baby are doing well. Baby is already trying to jump around lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so preciouse! Love those beautiful colors! 💝💕😍🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww so preciouse! Love those beautiful colors! 💝💕😍🥰


I love her color too! Gizmo did well on this one lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Look at the little fluff ball!  How old do you separate them to bottle feed?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you tell I really like black goats with white accents? Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Look at the little fluff ball!  How old do you separate them to bottle feed?


3 days👍😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Look at the little fluff ball!  How old do you separate them to bottle feed?


I do it so early because it's a lot easier to train them on the bottle plus baby and mom haven't gotten real attached to each other. It just makes everything easier.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you tell I really like black goats with white accents? Lol


I can😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Glad to hear they are both doing well!! What's her temporary name going to be? She needs one soon ya know. 😋😄


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Glad to hear they are both doing well!! What's her temporary name going to be? She needs one soon ya know. 😋😄


Me too! And yeah I know lol... I'm trying to find one that soots her lol


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous. I love her colors and markings, congratulations!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Love the black and white! She's got on formal wear with a white belt!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think the white on her face looks like a tornado. So cute! 😍


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

What a cutie 🤩


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think the white on her face looks like a tornado. So cute! 😍


I thought the same thing…or it looks like the United States of America.

Congratulations!! 

Why do you think you won’t keep her? (Just curious as to what people consider when deciding whether or not to keep a kid.)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous. I love her colors and markings, congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I thought the same thing…or it looks like the United States of America.
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Why do you think you won’t keep her? (Just curious as to what people consider when deciding whether or not to keep a kid.)


Haha😁.

Because I don't want anymore unregistered goats😁. I would keep her if I wanted more Nigerian Pygmy's, but I don't. So she needs to go lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ohh look at that little snugglebug!! She is so stinking adorable. I'm a sucker for black and white goats (more so black and tan!). Good job Sparrow doing all the work quick so mom (and grandmom...how adorable) can enjoy baby girl!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Ohh look at that little snugglebug!! She is so stinking adorable. I'm a sucker for black and white goats (more so black and tan!). Good job Sparrow doing all the work quick so mom (and grandmom...how adorable) can enjoy baby girl!!


Haha snuggle bug😆😆😆


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She looks so tiny I could just stick her in my pocket lol. Though she does look like she may have a bit of 'tude lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Haha.
> 
> Because I don't want anymore unregistered goats. I would keep her if I wanted more Nigerian Pygmy's, but I don't. So she needs to go lol


Well if you not going to keep her…..your only 3 hours away…..oh I just can’t! I gotta stop trying to buy every baby goat I see


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Haha😁.
> 
> Because I don't want anymore unregistered goats😁. I would keep her if I wanted more Nigerian Pygmy's, but I don't. So she needs to go lol


I see. Thank you for explaining that. She sure is adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I see. Thank you for explaining that. She sure is adorable!


Your welcome!😁. And she sure is! Right now she's in our bathroom asleep in a tote😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She looks so tiny I could just stick her in my pocket lol. Though she does look like she may have a bit of 'tude lol


Haha you could!😁😆😆. She does have her mamas attitude lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Well if you not going to keep her…..your only 3 hours away…..oh I just can’t! I gotta stop trying to buy every baby goat I see


Hmm, 3 hours ain't that bad😂😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hmm, 3 hours ain't that bad


Don’t tempt me


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I know you've been excited about the little baby, but we are all your udder shots that you stopped posting for this one and your other ff girl?
Sorry I've been absent but I'm sick so just keeping up with work and the animals is all I can do my brain is in jello with the fever.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So...was your friend and her boyfriend able to witness Sparrow deliver her adorable lil girl?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So...was your friend and her boyfriend able to witness Sparrow deliver her adorable lil girl?


Nope.... She started new classes and hasn't had time .. she will however be coming to meet her Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I know you've been excited about the little baby, but we are all your udder shots that you stopped posting for this one and your other ff girl?
> Sorry I've been absent but I'm sick so just keeping up with work and the animals is all I can do my brain is in jello with the fever.


Ive been busy with more then just the baby. I haven't took anymore pics because I thought I'd give it a few days. here in a couple days I'll post some of Sparrows udder at a 6 hour fill. I have to get her baby on a bottle first. Then I'll get some of Scarlett too. Sorry you've been sick! Hope you feel better♥


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I appreciate the well wishes. I will just glad when the fever breaks. I'm sitting doing nothing trying to get enough energy back to get ready to do chores the other thing I did today was go get a ton of grain cuz I'm supposed to do it on Saturday but it's supposed to snow tomorrow and I was on my last bag of grains so there was no option. But I was pretty slow unloading the bags of grain today. I did catch a few pictures while I was out there and I'm going to start my waiting threads I think.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I appreciate the well wishes. I will just glad when the fever breaks. I'm sitting doing nothing trying to get enough energy back to get ready to do chores the other thing I did today was go get a ton of grain cuz I'm supposed to do it on Saturday but it's supposed to snow tomorrow and I was on my last bag of grains so there was no option. But I was pretty slow unloading the bags of grain today. I did catch a few pictures while I was out there and I'm going to start my waiting threads I think.


Oh fevers are no fun! I'm actually on my way right now to get feed lol. Ohhhh I'm very excited to see your girls threads!!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh fevers are no fun! I'm actually on my way right now to get feed lol. Ohhhh I'm very excited to see your girls threads!!


I'm kidding too many for individual threads so we're going to do this as a mass Triple Share kidding thread.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'm kidding too many for individual threads so we're going to do this as a mass Triple Share kidding thread.


Smart idea!. Otherwise thatd be a lot of posts lol..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so heres a 5 hour fill. Last year her baby made her udder a lil lopsided so dont mind that lol....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I know my girly will never have the "perfect udder" but I'm happy with it!😊. As I know she's not registered and a mix of Nigerian and Pygmy. I do like knowing that I can sell her daughters as homestead mini milkers for small house holds so that's cool😁.


----------



## Lilgoatgal (Dec 17, 2021)

This little girl is so cute! Yeah, yeah, look past their coloring and only see conformation...but kids like this are exceptions


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lilgoatgal said:


> This little girl is so cute! Yeah, yeah, look past their coloring and only see conformation...but kids like this are exceptions


True!😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I want to see that girl with a 12hr fill! 🤩 Her udder seems very nice for being an unregistered mixed breed!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I want to see that girl with a 12hr fill! 🤩 Her udder seems very nice for being an unregistered mixed breed!


Yeah I'll probably be keeping her baby in the house tonight so you might get a 12 hour fill pic tomorrow!😁. Thanks. Im proud of her!😊


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I want to see that girl with a 12hr fill! 🤩 Her udder seems very nice for being an unregistered mixed breed!


Also, we ran into a guy whom got two goats from us back in August. He said he wants Sparrows baby (that is if my dad says we can sell her). Which my dad will be giving me an answer when he's home!! My mom left it up to him lol.. yay!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I know my girly will never have the "perfect udder" but I'm happy with it!😊. As I know she's not registered and a mix of Nigerian and Pygmy. I do like knowing that I can sell her daughters as homestead mini milkers for small house holds so that's cool😁.


Do you use her milk? They say that Pygmy butterfat is even higher than ND, don't they? I'm just wondering if you find her milk super rich.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Do you use her milk? They say that Pygmy butterfat is even higher than ND, don't they? I'm just wondering if you find her milk super rich.


I know you weren't asking me, but I thought I'd give you my experience/thoughts too. 😉

I'm not sure if Pygmys have a higher butterfat % then ND, but I have milked both a half Pygmy/ND (she is 50/50 mixed) and a full ND doe. I found that my pure ND's milk was a lot creamier and richer (a lot more cream would separate from her milk then my mixed doe). I also honestly much preferred my full ND's milk to my half Pygmy/ND's. With that being said though, I do know butterfat depends on the individual doe and her genetics. So, I guessing my 50/50 doe must of not come for does with a high butterfat % while my Nigie does. 

I just looked up the butterfat % for both breeds:
Pygmies: 4.5% - 11%
Nigerian Dwarfs: 6% - 10%


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I thought I'd give you my experience/thoughts too. 😉
> 
> I'm not sure if Pygmys have a higher butterfat % then ND, but I have milked both a half Pygmy/ND (she is 50/50 mixed) and a full ND doe. I found that my pure ND's milk was a lot creamier and richer (a lot more cream would separate from her milk then my mixed doe). I also honestly much preferred my full ND's milk to my half Pygmy/ND's. With that being said though, I do know butterfat depends on the individual doe and her genetics. So, I guessing my 50/50 doe must of not come for does with a high butterfat % while my Nigie does.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thank you for sharing your experience. I was thinking a mix could be the way to go, but even then it looks like genetics play a huge part...makes sense though. 
There's a huge variation in the butterfat for the Pygmies!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

amazing kid! floof one 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Do you use her milk? They say that Pygmy butterfat is even higher than ND, don't they? I'm just wondering if you find her milk super rich.


Surprisingly her milk is pretty rich, and she has pretty high butter fat. I do agree with Dandy that it depends on the does genetics though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I want to see that girl with a 12hr fill! 🤩 Her udder seems very nice for being an unregistered mixed breed!


Here's a almost 24 hour fill. You wanted 12..... But you got more lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

wow compared to the last set of photos you uploaded, that's really nice!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow! Ik you weren’t talking to me but That udder does look awesome!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

mark.b.matar said:


> wow compared to the last set of photos you uploaded, that's really nice!





thefarmgirl said:


> Wow! Ik you weren’t talking to me but That udder does look awesome!





Rancho Draco said:


> Very nice!


Thanks y'all! I'm really proud of Sparrow😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Her udder looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! Her udder looks great!


I'll tell her you said so😁


toth boer goats said:


> Looking good.


Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oooo, that's a really nice udder!! Her teats look like a great size for hand milking....are they? How much does she produce?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oooo, that's a really nice udder!! Her teats look like a great size for hand milking....are they? How much does she produce?


Well, it's decent for an ND Pygmy lol. And they are! They are really easy to milk, milk just flows out!😁.

I got a pint this morning but she always holds out on me lol.... I know she was at least holding back almost a cup more.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oooo, that's a really nice udder!! Her teats look like a great size for hand milking....are they? How much does she produce?


Not to mention her milk is the tastest thing ever!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well we have decided to keep the little doeling...... I DONT want to, but my mom does ...... And apparently it doesn't matter that she's MY goat AND it's 100% MY decision to keep her or not, but, I'll let her keep this ONE. No more.

She is paying me for her so I guess it's okay anyway lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, it's decent for an ND Pygmy lol. And they are! They are really easy to milk, milk just flows out!😁.
> 
> I got a pint this morning but she always holds out on me lol.... I know she was at least holding back almost a cup more.





Lil Boogie said:


> Not to mention her milk is the tastest thing ever!


I think you got really lucky with Sparrow considering she's an unregistered mix!! 😀


Lil Boogie said:


> Well we have decided to keep the little doeling...... I DONT want to, but my mom does ...... And apparently it doesn't matter that she's MY goat AND it's 100% MY decision to keep her or not, but, I'll let her keep this ONE. No more.
> 
> She is paying me for her so I guess it's okay anyway lol


Sorry your mom didn't respect/allow your decision to sell her. At least she is buying her from you though! Will she also pay for her food, bedding, you caring for her, etc? Has your mom named her?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So you already sold her successfully! 😊 And you get to admire her cuteness and cuddle her! Sounds like a double bonus!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well if the baby doesn't have a name yet, I had an idea for one if you'd like to hear it.🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I think you got really lucky with Sparrow considering she's an unregistered mix!! 😀
> 
> Sorry your mom didn't respect/allow your decision to sell her. At least she is buying her from you though! Will she also pay for her food, bedding, you caring for her, etc? Has your mom named her?


Thanks! And no she's not........she isn't paying me except for her price.... And nope, WE are finding a name. 


MadHouse said:


> So you already sold her successfully! 😊 And you get to admire her cuteness and cuddle her! Sounds like a double bonus!


That's okay in all..... But it comes down to the same thing. I literally just sold a half dozen goats to DOWNSIZE and buy REGISTERED goats in their place. And here we are again adding ANOTHER unregistered goat.. I love the little lady but I know keeping her unable me to ad 1 more registered... In other word shes taking up MY room that I sold MY goats to free up ..... It's not fair. But, as always I will love her and take care of her all the same. 


MellonFriend said:


> Well if the baby doesn't have a name yet, I had an idea for one if you'd like to hear it.🙂


I'd love to hear it! We are still trying to find a good name lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'd love to hear it! We are still trying to find a good name lol.


Okay well what about the name Chickadee? I was thinking about bird names since her mom's name is Sparrow. And I thought it sort of fit since she's black and white. I understand if you don't like it. 😉


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay well what about the name Chickadee? I was thinking about bird names since her mom's name is Sparrow. And I thought it sort of fit since she's black and white. I understand if you don't like it.


Oh I second Chickadee! Lots of nick name options, like Dee Dee or Chick. (Yeah I know I’m very creative ) Better than what I would have come up with lol. When ever I see baby goats the only name that I can think of is Fluffy or Puff


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What ever name you decided I’m sure it will be good though!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Okay well what about the name Chickadee? I was thinking about bird names since her mom's name is Sparrow. And I thought it sort of fit since she's black and white. I understand if you don't like it. 😉


That's so adorable!!!😆😆😆. I would have never thought about it lol. Im really hoping for a S or G name. I keep the first letter of the Dam or Sites name for the beginning of the kids name😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh. S birds names...

Sandpiper
Snipe
Shrike
Sittella
Skylark
Snowfinch
Starling
Stork
Swallow
Swan

I'm sure there are more but those are the ones that I can remember right now.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Not an S or G name, but I think Wren is adorable! @Rancho Draco gave you some vey cute names too!

Edit: There's different types of Sparrows, like Song and Savannah Sparrows. 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Ooh. S birds names...
> 
> Sandpiper
> Snipe
> ...


Aww! Those are so cute! I like Starling 🤩🥰🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Not an S or G name, but I think Wren is adorable! @Rancho Draco gave you some vey cute names too!
> 
> Edit: There's different types of Sparrows, like Song and Savannah Sparrows. 🙂


Oww I didn't know that!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's okay in all..... But it comes down to the same thing. I literally just sold a half dozen goats to DOWNSIZE and buy REGISTERED goats in their place. And here we are again adding ANOTHER unregistered goat.. I love the little lady but I know keeping her unable me to ad 1 more registered... In other word shes taking up MY room that I sold MY goats to free up ..... It's not fair. But, as always I will love her and take care of her all the same.


Gotcha.
If I could, I would buy her and her baby (from your mom), I’m looking for an unregistered little milker. Alas, we are way too far apart.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Gotcha.
> If I could, I would buy her and her baby (from your mom), I’m looking for an unregistered little milker. Alas, we are way too far apart.


Are you talking about buying Sparrow too? Lol.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Are you talking about buying Sparrow too? Lol.


Yes! But I am only daydreaming!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Yes! But I am only daydreaming!


Sparrow ain't for sale😆😆😆. Shes one of my foundation does lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sparrow ain't for sale😆😆😆. Shes one of my foundation does lol


Oh, sorry! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Oh, sorry! 😂


Lol, but I mean hey, you ever come to GA I'd be happy to show you the goats😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, we _might _be naming her Sassy. She is just like her mom and Sassy as ever! She slept in my bed for a couple hours last night lol. But I knew that she was getting a little too hot t so off to the tote it is lol.












































This is Sparrow this morning. She gave me one and a half pints this morning and another half pint tonight! So, two pints today!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Forgot to mention that baby is 100% on the bottle and for now a house goat lol. My parents love it lol.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute baby.

Nice udder going on there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my word, could she be any cuter! 😍 She looks like a princess sitting on all that luxury.😚


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, too cute.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Twin girls ❤❤ oops I see she already had a baby!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> Twin girls ❤❤ oops I see she already had a baby!


Yep, you missed the party!! Lol.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my word, could she be any cuter! 😍 She looks like a princess sitting on all that luxury.😚


The answer is no lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She is FINALLY named! We went with Sassy. It soots her better the you'll ever know..... Lol

She slept on my bed last night until 4am.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Vanna's got a good little butt warmer. 😙


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a cutie! I think she's even smaller than her cuddle buddy


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Vanna's got a good little butt warmer. 😙


Hahaha!😆😆 She is like a little heater lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> What a cutie! I think she's even smaller than her cuddle buddy


True!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Sassy sounds about right according to your description of her!  She sure is cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Sassy sounds about right according to your description of her!  She sure is cute!


Haha she is a stinker!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

So are you bottle raising to make her friendlier than mama?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> So are you bottle raising to make her friendlier than mama?


Nope. Sparrow is the friendliest goat ever! But I pull babies because I do not want anymore lopsided udder like Sparrows. Her last baby I didn't pull until like a week old and he already lopsided it ..... So yeah. I'm not a fan of lopsided udder and udder getting damaged because of kids. No thanks lol


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Definitely. Even if you're not doing CAE prevention single kids or murder on am udder.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Definitely. Even if you're not doing CAE prevention single kids or murder on am udder.


Yep


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I know you’ve been busy and all but….we NEED some more pictures of Sassy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry, forgot to post pics... I'll post some tomorrow


----------

